
CIA and Amazon Using AI to Spy on Earth from SPACE - w8rbt
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/1673802/cia-training-artificial-intelligence-to-spy-on-earth-from-space-using-computer-vision/
======
ddp
Maybe they could actually open the window and take a look at the real world?
Or must we have Spy vs. Spy as our shared destiny?

